# my new addiction



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Adonis









L-10 Zingu









L-14 sunshine









L-25 scarlet









L-47 mango









L-75 sabaji









L-91 Three beacon









L-239 Blue panaque









L-240 Vampire









L-257 Tigris









LDA-63 Red fin royal


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice pelcos??? what every they are i love your fish


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes indeed they are very nice plecos! 
Wish I could find some nice ones around here!


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

we've got some very nice ones in a LFS here as well, but quite expensive... I got myself one of those tiger ones, because I really fell in love with the way it looked at me (call me stupid  ) but had to pay +/- 50 dollars for it... Very very nice though


----------

